# Diving Lip Angles



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi every one I was wondering what would be a good angle for a diving lip on a 4 inch to 6 inch minnow type lure? Im guessing although I could be off somewhat that mine is about a 18 degree angle from the center line of the lure (tail hook loop to the nose slight arc to the bait) Is it better to have the line tie closer to the bait or in the middle of the lip or is it more of what the angle of the lip is than anything else? The problem Im having is the bait on the left wants to roll upside down on its retrieve or severely rolls to the right or left. Ive tried to bend the line tie to compensate for this but it goes the opposite way just as bad with the slightest adjustment. Im not sure if I should be adding some lead weight to the bait or not so I made one with a shorter lip and the line tie closer to the nose of the bait and all the rolling issues seem to go away but it doesnt dive as deep as I want it to. Both these lures float and sit level in the water. Im I doing something wrong or would it be the shape of the lure that is adding to this problem? Thank you for any help.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Anytime you place a line tie on a diving lip more than 1/2 the total length of the lip from the nose you risk blowout or uncontrolled wobble.Stick a screw eye tie on the nose of your blowout and you may be able to salvage it.


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you donkey for your help. Im taking it as the angle of the lip doesnt have as much to do with the blowout as the line tie does as long as I stay under half the length of the lip?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

why not stay with the tie closer to the body and just make a bigger lip?


----------

